# Newark, NJ- Max, M, 4yr, been in shelter for 1yr.



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

(didn't see this boy posted anywhere)

Max is a male German Shepherd who is waiting for his forever home at the Associated Humane Society in Newark, NJ. This handsome fella's confidence has been shaken. He's been here almost a year and still not been taken. We hope this 4 year old fella finds in your heart a great spot. His owner gave him up because he eats a lot. Yes, that is right! His owner actually turned this boy into the shelter last July because he ate a lot. We hear so many different reasons for turning in animals... but this one was in the top ten. We are looking for a home for Max that will appreciate his intelligence and personality. But we must caution you...he might just eat! Max is up to date on shots, housebroken and will be altered and microchipped upon adoption. If you can give this sweetie a home and food, please come visit during regular adoption hours. Max' shelter ID is 62782.

For more information about Max or any of the other animals at the Associated Humane Society Shelter in Newark, please email Karen or Debbie at [email protected] aol.com. Reference the dog's ID number in your email. Or better still, stop by the shelter in person. They are located at 124 Evergreen Avenue, Newark, New Jersey, and they are rescue friendly.













This picture does NOT do him justice....Poor Guy. Anyone?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

He failed our eval last year, there is nothing GSGSR can do for him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What was the problem with his eval?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

He failed the food part of the eval. Dogs at Newark are freefed, so they aren't hungry during the evals.


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

I'm confused. He failed the food evaluation because he wouldn't eat?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Sounds like resource guarding? With all due respect, whether a dog is hungry at the time may not have a lot to do with it if they have been hungry in the past.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

More details about the evaluation would be helpful for rescues considering him and individuals interested in adopting.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, definite resource guarding issues. The comment about the shelter free feeding was because many times on these forums I have seen replies of 'he may have been hungry'. 

We pull from Newark a lot and there are some awesome dogs that have come out of that shelter. Because they cover such a large area, some of it inner city, we have also seen dogs there who should never hit the adoption area.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Seems this guy not only had a bad owner, but now he is in jail for bad habits learned along the way with this person


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Poor guy. I know it may just be wishful thinking, but is there a chance that he has improved over time as he got adjusted to the shelter?


----------

